# Question about Citizen auto movement.



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello everybody.

I have a Citizen automatic 150m divers watch which runs extremely fast. I'd like to start wearing the watch again, but can't in its current state. The second hand whizzes round the dial like the propellor on a plane and the watch gains about 20 minutes per hour! What I was thinking of doing is buying a cheap Citizen auto off the web and swapping the movement into my diver. I've done movement swaps before and I'm confident of managing it. However I need to know what movement is in my diver so I can try and get a compatible movement. I'm not familiar with Citizen movement numbers so is it possible to tell what movement is in the watch from the numbers on the back (like you can with Seiko watches)?

The numbers on the back of my watch are:

4-822145 Y

11000112

GN-4-S

51-2273

There are also some numbers on the dia:

P-JAPAN-P 8200 825974KA

So does anyone know what movement is in the watch? It's a nice looking watch and, I'm told, quite rare. So it's well worth trying to sort out, it was my daily wearer before I played squash in it ......... DOH!!!

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

The pallets are broken. It will probably be the standard 21 Jewel Miyota movement. Send me a picture of the movement, I should have some.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

What are pallets? Any chance of you having a complete (& working) movement in stock, or is that what you meant in your reply? I don't think the movement is anything special or unusual. It looks pretty much like the one in my other Citizen divers watch (modern 200m crown at 8 model). The movt in the 150m model has a quick set day/date, can be manually wound, judging by the arrow on the winding rotor it auto winds in one direction only and has 21 jewels. I've nearly bought a Citizen auto a couple of times now to use as a movement donor, but stopped myself just in time.

I can't post a picture as I don't have access to a digital camera anymore (that privildge was for one day only) ....... curses!! Now that I think about it I'm sure I've seen references made to Ctizen 82** movements. This would tie in with some of the numbers on the back of the watch.

Hope this helps

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The pallets are the fork that connects with the balance.

It is a single screw holding the small plate and you may be able to just replace this.

I have three Citizen 200m divers watches like yours, they are all in a state of dis-repair. You can have all three for Â£25 to play with, non run though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

thanks for replying I'll give you a ring

Cheers

Paul


----------

